# ASUS ROG SWIFT PG278Q Probleme



## chischko (20. Februar 2015)

Hallo Community, 

ich bin leider etwas ratlos: Ich habe mir gerade den o.g. Monitor geholt und angeschlossen und nun folgende Probleme: 
- Im Desktop Betrieb kann ich nur 24Hz einstellen, mehr nicht. 
- Zwischendurch konnte ich mal 60Hz und 85Hz einstellen, wenn ich das gemacht habe ist er ausgesteiegen, zeigte 3-4 Sekunden lang "No Signal" an und kam dann mit den alten Einstellungen "zurück ins Leben". 
- Teilw. wird er wenn ich die Auflösung umstelle gar nicht erkannt (weder Windows noch nVidia Systemsteuerung. Jetzt auch schon nach Neustart nicht mehr. Gerade ist er einfach nur dunkel. 
- Windows sagt nun sogar "Ander Anzeige nicht erkannt" unter der Systemsteuerung. 
- Wenn ich ihn aus- oder einschalte kommt zwar das typische "Hardware entfernt" bzw. "Neue Hardware" Geräusch von Windows aber sonst keine Reaktion. 
- Angeschlossen ist er korrekt (hat ja auch schon Bild ausgegeben) via mitgeliefertem Displayport Kabel
- Als Zweitmonitor ist gerade ein Dell U2412 angeschlossen damit ich überhaupt was konfigurieren kann etc. 

Ich bin mit meinem Latein leider am Ende. Hat jemand Ideen??

LG, 

Chischko


----------



## FranktheTank23 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: HILFE! ASUS ROG SWIFT PG278Q Probleme*

Hey, habe das gleiche Problem mit dem 4K Gsync Monitor XB280HK. Nur 24Hz auswählbar..manchmal 60 und dann "Kein Signal". Neues Kabel hat auch nichts genützt. Hab die Grafikkarte meines Kumpels angeschlossen und auf einmal tat es..habe meine nun zurück geschickt und hoffe dass es mit der neuen auch funktioniert. Probier, wenn du die Gelegenheit hast, eine andere Grafikkarte aus um Monitordefekt oder Grafikkartendefekt auszuschließen.


----------



## chischko (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: HILFE! ASUS ROG SWIFT PG278Q Probleme*

Ok Update: Mittlerweile laufen beide Monitore, der DELL auf 60 Hz aber der ASUS nach wie vor nur auf 24Hz..


----------



## chischko (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: HILFE! ASUS ROG SWIFT PG278Q Probleme*

Ich werd wahnsinnig! zwischendurch ging es nun mit GSYNC, WQHD und 144 Hz und auf einmal wieder nicht! Was ist los mit dem Ding??


----------



## Kerkilabro (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: HILFE! ASUS ROG SWIFT PG278Q Probleme*

Mit dem exklusiven Turbo-Key kannst Du mit nur einem Knopfdruck Bildwiederholfrequenzen von 60Hz, 120Hz oder 144Hz einstellen.
Was immer das auch heißen mag. 

Quelle: Asus PG278Q ROG, 69 cm (27"), WQHD-Auflösung, 1 ms, NVIDIA G-SYNC-Technologie, DisplayPort bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## FranktheTank23 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: HILFE! ASUS ROG SWIFT PG278Q Probleme*

Sind die gleichen Symptome wie bei mir(http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/375562-dp-und-60hz.html)..mach jetzt schon einen Monat damit rum und so langsam ist bei mir auch Ende. Schau mal im OSD-Menü vom Bildschirm ob du da irgendwas einstellen kannst sonst wie gesagt, bei Gelegenheit eine andere Grafikkarte ausprobieren. Da du auch die 9XX Amp Extreme hast wie ich...könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass es sogar an der Zotac-Reihe liegt, das sei aber einfach mal so in den Raum geworfen. Trotzdem sind wir irgendwie die einzigen sind mit dem Problem.


----------



## Grestorn (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: HILFE! ASUS ROG SWIFT PG278Q Probleme*

Liegt mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit am Kabel!


----------



## JoM79 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: HILFE! ASUS ROG SWIFT PG278Q Probleme*

3 Möglichkeiten:
1.Defekte Grafikkarte
2.Defekter Monitor
3.Defektes Kabel.

Da der Dell anscheinend an der Karte geht, ist das schon mal ein gutes Zeichen.
Hast du mal den Dell mit dem DP Kabel angeschlossen oder hast du ein anderes DP Kabel zur Hand.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: HILFE! ASUS ROG SWIFT PG278Q Probleme*

Probiert mal einen älteren Treiber, und beim installieren eine komplett neue Installation wählen (oder wie das heißt), wo alles gelöscht wird.


----------



## chischko (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: HILFE! ASUS ROG SWIFT PG278Q Probleme*

Also: Kabel getauscht, kein Änderung. --> Kabel nicht defekt
GPU liefert an DELL 60Hz, auch GPU nicht defekt. 
Und nun kommt der Brüller: Wenn ich das USB Switch-Kabel raus ziehe geht es auf einmal!? Sind die von ASUS noch ganz knusper? 700 Euro und ich kann ein internen billigen USB Hub nicht nutzen?? Aber OK! Das Problem ist nun gelöst: 144Hz liegen im Desktop Betrieb an... 

Jetzt kommt die nächste Nummer: Klein Chischko will natürlich mal ausprobieren beim zocken, also erstmal COD Ghosts geladen, Multiplayer und ein Spiel ausgewählt und gleich mal beim Ladebildschirm nen kompletten FREEZE!  Ok kann mal passieren - Neustart - Grafikeinstelungen umgeändert --> Wieder ein FREEZE! - Neustart - Diesmal bekomme ich schon im Hauptmenü nen kompletten Freeze! Was mache ich falsch? Welche Einstellungen habe ich falsch gesetzt? Muss ich VSYNC im Spiel deaktivieren oder wie muss ich die setzen?


----------



## Kerkilabro (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: HILFE! ASUS ROG SWIFT PG278Q Probleme*

Ist doch eine Lachnummer das soetwas am USB- Port liegt. 700€!


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: HILFE! ASUS ROG SWIFT PG278Q Probleme*

da würde ich den Fehler aber eher am Spiel sehen. Probiers mal mit einem anderen Spiel, und untersuch Ghosts mal auf Fehler. V-SYNC musst du nur deaktivieren, wenn du G-Sync nutzen willst


----------



## chischko (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: HILFE! ASUS ROG SWIFT PG278Q Probleme*

Klar will ich GSYNC nutzen.. also es schein definitiv am USB Hub zu liegen... Hab ihn aus Spaß (vogelwild wie ich nun einmal bin, ich verrücktes Huhn ich ) nun nochmal angeschlossen... ZACK! Runter auf 24Hz ... WTF???


----------



## JoM79 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: HILFE! ASUS ROG SWIFT PG278Q Probleme*


Irgendwie scheint der Monitor mehr Macken zu haben, als das er seine Leistung bringt.

Ich meine für Gsync musste man im Treiber die Option aktivieren und im Spiel Vsync anschalten.


----------



## chischko (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: HILFE! ASUS ROG SWIFT PG278Q Probleme*

Stimme voll und ganz zu! 

Ich stöbere gerade durch ettliche Foren und in einem französischen scheint einer ein ähnliches Problem zu haben aber auch eine Lösung, wenn mich meine Französischkenntnisse nun nicht komplett im Stich lassen. Scheinbar muss man den mitgelieferten Traiber Windows schmackhaft machen und den über den Gerätemanger einlesen, dann soll es gehen. Bin mal gespannt! Werd ich dann nachher wenn ich wieder daheim bin gleich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Grestorn (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: HILFE! ASUS ROG SWIFT PG278Q Probleme*

Also, ich habe keines dieser Probleme. Normal ist das nicht. Klingt für mich schlicht nach einem defekten Monitor. Oder das USB Kabel bzw. der USB Anschluss hat ne Macke und schließt den Monitor partiell kurz.


----------



## Atent123 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: HILFE! ASUS ROG SWIFT PG278Q Probleme*

Bin ich der einzige der sich fragt wo zu USB Ports an so einem Monitor überhaupt gut sind.


----------



## Grestorn (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: HILFE! ASUS ROG SWIFT PG278Q Probleme*

Sie sind praktisch. Der Monitor hat eh schon eine Stromversorgung, man braucht also kein extra Netzteil und hat powered USB Ports immer in Reichweite.


----------



## Atent123 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: HILFE! ASUS ROG SWIFT PG278Q Probleme*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Sie sind praktisch. Der Monitor hat eh schon eine Stromversorgung, man braucht also kein extra Netzteil und hat powered USB Ports immer in Reichweite.



Da sind die USB Ports vom Frontpanel des Gehäuses aber wesentlich näher dran und besser zu erreichen.


----------



## Gluksi (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: HILFE! ASUS ROG SWIFT PG278Q Probleme*

hast du den usb port an einem 3er oder 2.1er port???  mir klingt das nach nem treiber Problem...welches Bs?? meiner hat am Anfang auch rumgezickt.. hast die Treibers cd installiert??  sind deine usb Treiber 100% aktuell?? bei win 8 bzw. 8.1 gibt es ein Haufen Probleme..


----------



## chischko (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: HILFE! ASUS ROG SWIFT PG278Q Probleme*

AAAALSO: 
- Ich hab den an nem ganz normalen 3.0 Port an der Rückseite des MB angebracht. Ports auch schon gewechselt, kein Unterschied. 
- Das Kabel das da mit dabei ist ist nen recht spezieller Anschluss (kennt jemand den Namen/Nummer vom dem Anschluss??). So eins habe ich nicht daheim und kann es im Moment dementsprechend auch nicht tauschen. 
- Endlich mal was erfreuliches anzufangen mit meinen Französischkenntnissen: ES GEHT!!!!!!!!!  Hab gerade beim schreiben des Beitrags den reiber per gaerätemanager eingeladen und TADAAAA! Alles flutscht... jetzt muss ich nur noch die Abstürze in den Games beseitigen....


----------



## Grestorn (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: HILFE! ASUS ROG SWIFT PG278Q Probleme*

Es ist ein normaler USB 3 Typ B Anschluss.

z.B. AmazonBasics USB-3.0-Kabel, USB-A-auf-USB-B, 91,4 cm: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Von welchem Treiber sprichst Du eigentlich? Ich hab für Win 8.1 keinen extra Treiber gebraucht. Nur eben den normalen GeForce Treiber.


----------



## Kerkilabro (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: HILFE! ASUS ROG SWIFT PG278Q Probleme*

https://rog.asus.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?175-ROG-Swift-(PG)-ASUS-Gaming-(VG)-LCD-Discussion
Bist nicht der einzige mit Problemen was den 700€ Kasten angeht.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: HILFE! ASUS ROG SWIFT PG278Q Probleme*

Irgendwie funktionieren die ganzen Asuslinks immer nicht.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Von welchem Treiber sprichst Du eigentlich? Ich hab für Win 8.1 keinen extra Treiber gebraucht. Nur eben den normalen GeForce Treiber.


Windows 7 braucht noch einen Treiber für USB3.0.


----------



## chischko (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: HILFE! ASUS ROG SWIFT PG278Q Probleme*

Ich spreche von dem auf der Cd mitgelieferten treiberdatei. Weiß der Geier/Kuckuck was das bewirkt und wieso ich nen Treiber für nen Monitor brauch und dann plötzlich der USB Hub funktioniert!


----------



## JoM79 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: HILFE! ASUS ROG SWIFT PG278Q Probleme*

Wieso brauchst du nen Treiber für ne Grafikkarte?
Richtig, damit du sie im vollen Funktionsumfang nutzen kannst.
Warum sollte das bei manchen Monitoren nicht auch so sein?


----------



## chischko (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: HILFE! ASUS ROG SWIFT PG278Q Probleme*

Wieso? Ein Monitor bekommt ein vorgerechnetes Bild innerhalb einer bestimmen Taktrate und Qualität bzw. Auflösung und wirft es innerhalb seiner Möglichkeiten auf das Panel. Wo benötigt das nen Treiber und warum zum Geier funktioniert ein USB Hub erst wenn ein Treiber drauf ist und warum hat es auch ohne Treiber funktioniert und warum bremst ein USB Hub das eigentliche Panel bzw. gesamten Monitor aus? 

Demnächst brauche ich wohl noch nen Treiber für meinen Stuhl... drehen und hoch/runter fahren kann er, aber weich gepolstert wird er erst mit Treiber. Armlehnen sind nen DLC und die Rückenlehne kann ich erst verstellen nachdem er gerootet wurde!


----------



## JoM79 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: HILFE! ASUS ROG SWIFT PG278Q Probleme*

Ich weiss nicht wo dein Problem liegt, dass ein Monitor einen Treiber benötigt.
Du benötigst für fast alles im Rechner einen Treiber, aber der Monitor darf sowas nicht?


----------



## chischko (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: HILFE! ASUS ROG SWIFT PG278Q Probleme*

Das beantwortet aber keine meiner vorherigen Fragen... (Außer die Stuhlsache natürlich )


----------



## JoM79 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: HILFE! ASUS ROG SWIFT PG278Q Probleme*

Den Treiber braucht es, damit Windows genau weiss wie und was genau ansteuern kann.
Warum funktioniert USB 3.0 erst bei Win7 erst nachdem der Treiber drauf ist, richtig weil Windows vorher nix mit der Hardware anfangen kann.
Wieso hat es ohne Treiber funktioniert, eine Grafikkarte gibt auch ein Bild aus ohne das ein Treiber drauf ist.
Und zum Schluss, warum bremst der USB Hub den Monitor aus, ka, frag Asus.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: HILFE! ASUS ROG SWIFT PG278Q Probleme*

komisch, Ich hab bei mir auch keine Treiber installiert für den Monitor, USB geht aber problemlos


----------



## Grestorn (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: HILFE! ASUS ROG SWIFT PG278Q Probleme*

Der Treiber ist eigentlich nur dazu da, Windows die korrekten Timings des Monitors mitzuteilen, wenn die automatische Erkennung fehlschlägt. 

Allerdings - wenn die Erkennung über DP schon nicht funktioniert, wie soll dann der Rest, wie GSync funktionieren?

@chischko: Wie laufen jetzt die Spiele mit GSync? Ich hatte bisher nicht ein einziges Spiel, bei dem es nicht richtig funktioniert hätte. Das einzige, was man nicht machen darf, ist den (Borderless) Window Mode zu nehmen, denn auf dem Desktop geht natürlich kein GSync, was man daran sieht, dass die kleine LED unten rechts am Monitor im Spiel nicht rot wird.


----------



## chischko (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: HILFE! ASUS ROG SWIFT PG278Q Probleme*

Also wenn ich das nun richtig interpretiere ist GSYNC aktiv, wenn die LED unten rechts rot ist, oder? 

Ja muss sagen gegenüber meinem alten LG Monitor ist es kein Vergleich. WQHD, 144 Hz ist schon nen Unterschied zu 60Hz FHD ... aber auch die Details etc sind nicht zu vergleichen. 
Generell funktioniert der Monitor mittlerweile recht ordentlich und das Einzige, was mich aktuell noch stört ist das mistige mitgelieferte DP Kabel. Habe jetzt bei Amazon ein neues bestellt und mal schauen ob es dem Flackern in den Spielen Abhilf schafft. Ich habe noch extremes Heligkeitsflackern und einen Wackelkontakt am DP am Monitor. Das hoffe ich durch das neue Kabel in den Griff zu bekommen. Falls nicht: Geht er zurück und ich will einen neuen!


----------



## Grestorn (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: HILFE! ASUS ROG SWIFT PG278Q Probleme*



chischko schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das nun richtig interpretiere ist GSYNC aktiv, wenn die LED unten rechts rot ist, oder?


So ist es. 



chischko schrieb:


> Ja muss sagen gegenüber meinem alten LG Monitor ist es kein Vergleich. WQHD, 144 Hz ist schon nen Unterschied zu 60Hz FHD ... aber auch die Details etc sind nicht zu vergleichen.
> Generell funktioniert der Monitor mittlerweile recht ordentlich und das Einzige, was mich aktuell noch stört ist das mistige mitgelieferte DP Kabel. Habe jetzt bei Amazon ein neues bestellt und mal schauen ob es dem Flackern in den Spielen Abhilf schafft. Ich habe noch extremes Heligkeitsflackern und einen Wackelkontakt am DP am Monitor. Das hoffe ich durch das neue Kabel in den Griff zu bekommen. Falls nicht: Geht er zurück und ich will einen neuen!


Flackern ist ganz schlecht, ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, dass das ein Problem des Kabels ist. DP ist eine digitale Übertragung, wenn die gestört ist, dann würde das Bild nicht flackern sondern es gäbe ganz andere Probleme.

Ein leichtes Flackern ist übrigens bei GSync "normal", wenn das Bild eingefroren ist, also z.B. bei Ladescreens.


----------



## DEZMIR (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: HILFE! ASUS ROG SWIFT PG278Q Probleme*



chischko schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das nun richtig interpretiere ist GSYNC aktiv, wenn die LED unten rechts rot ist, oder?
> 
> Ja muss sagen gegenüber meinem alten LG Monitor ist es kein Vergleich. WQHD, 144 Hz ist schon nen Unterschied zu 60Hz FHD ... aber auch die Details etc sind nicht zu vergleichen.
> Generell funktioniert der Monitor mittlerweile recht ordentlich und das Einzige, was mich aktuell noch stört ist das mistige mitgelieferte DP Kabel. Habe jetzt bei Amazon ein neues bestellt und mal schauen ob es dem Flackern in den Spielen Abhilf schafft. Ich habe noch extremes Heligkeitsflackern und einen Wackelkontakt am DP am Monitor. Das hoffe ich durch das neue Kabel in den Griff zu bekommen. Falls nicht: Geht er zurück und ich will einen neuen!



Hatte den Swift 2 Tage. Dann fing er mit leichtem Hintergrundflackern an. Danach wurde es nur noch schlimmer und es fing an unscharf zu werden. Meiner Meinung nach ist das ein unding. Hatte den Monitor zurückgeschickt. Reklamation hatte ich mir nicht angetan. Da du dir nicht sicher sein kann, ob du einen fehlerfreien Monitor bekommst. Ich will den Monitor nicht schlecht darstellen... das ist ein Top Gerät, wenn man ein fehlerfreies Gerät erhält. Aber leider eine Tickende Zeitbombe.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (21. Februar 2015)

Das mitgelieferte DP Kabel funktioniert bei mir einwandfrei. Hatte aber trotzdem mal ein anderes DP-Kabel dran (musste auch erstmal rausfinden warum das Bild flackert im Ladescreen^^). Da wurde innerhalb von weniger Minuten alles pixelig.:/ 

und was heißt ne tickende Zeitbombe? Wenn sowas passiert ist das ein Garantiefall und kann mir dann egal sein.

mal ne andere Frage: G-Sync funktioniert ja bekanntlich unter 30fps nicht. Ich hab sogar hier im Forum gelesen, dass G-Sync dann automatisch abgestellt wird um das Flackern in Ladescreens zu vermeiden. Sollte dann nicht auch die rote LED aus gehen?^^(tuts ja offensichtlich nicht)


----------



## DEZMIR (22. Februar 2015)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> und was heißt ne tickende Zeitbombe? Wenn sowas passiert ist das ein Garantiefall und kann mir dann egal sein.



Na weil tauschen nicht gleich funktionieren heißt. Gibt viele User die davon berichten das nach dem 1:1 tausch sie wieder ein Modell erhalten haben was diverse Fehler aufweist.  Und nach dem zweiten mal tauschen wird der Händler im Normalfall das Gerät an den Hersteller schicken. Dann kannst du davon ausgehen das du das Gerät erstmal 10 Wochen nicht mehr siehst. Ganz abgesehen davon - 700€ Monitor der solch Fehler aufweist nach unbestimmter Zeit.. ich hab nen Rückzieher gemacht. Bekommt ein anderer Hersteller mein Geld der nicht so einen Pfusch auf den Markt wirft. Wenn du ein fehlerfreies Gerät erhälst - dann OK. Viel Spaß damit !


----------



## JoM79 (22. Februar 2015)

Asus tauscht direkt das Gerät aus, da brauchst keinen Händler für. 
Dauert normalerweise 2-3 Tage.


----------



## chischko (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: HILFE! ASUS ROG SWIFT PG278Q Probleme*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Flackern ist ganz schlecht, ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, dass das ein Problem des Kabels ist. DP ist eine digitale Übertragung, wenn die gestört ist, dann würde das Bild nicht flackern sondern es gäbe ganz andere Probleme.
> 
> Ein leichtes Flackern ist übrigens bei GSync "normal", wenn das Bild eingefroren ist, also z.B. bei Ladescreens.



Hm OK, dann ist es wohl das "GSync flattern. Es fällt mir nur in Ladebildschirmn oder im Menü auf. Im Desktopbetrieb/beim Surfen fällt es nicht auf.


----------



## chischko (22. Februar 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Asus tauscht direkt das Gerät aus, da brauchst keinen Händler für.
> Dauert normalerweise 2-3 Tage.



Ich schau nun mal mit dem neuen Kabel und wenn das nix hilft schick ich ihn zurück und lass ihn tauschen...


----------



## chischko (24. Februar 2015)

So! Wollte mich mal zurück melden mit Updates. Habe heute mal ein funkel-nigel-nagel-neues DP Kabel von Amazon ausprobiert und TADAA!! Keine flackern mehr! Keine Abstürze mehr! Alles funktioniert... es waren tatsächlich 2 (ein älteres und das mitgelieferte Kabel) DP Kabel defekt/fehlerhaft! 

144Hz, Gsync in den Spielen, WQHD und nach einigem hin und her auch gute Einstellungen gefunden! Bin sehr zufrieden (jetzt) und war sehr froh, dass es kein Mangel am Monittor sondern wirklich nur am Kabel war! 

(btw: hab mich mal schlau gemacht: Auch 100% digitale Signale können Wackelkontakte, Störungen, Flackern etc. haben, denn verschienene Werte weden über verschiedene Kanäle des Kabel übermittelt und so scheint auch der Helligkeitswert über eine Leitung übertragen zu werden und das scheint bei mir fehlerhaft gewesen zu sein. Einige andere vielleicht auch aber das war definitiv einer der Defekte im Kabel.


----------



## Grestorn (24. Februar 2015)

Ich versteh's zwar nicht, aber wenn's geholfen hat: Grats! Viel Spaß mit dem Monitor!


----------



## chischko (24. Februar 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich versteh's zwar nicht, aber wenn's geholfen hat: Grats! Viel Spaß mit dem Monitor!



Dankeschön! Hab ich mit Sichrheit bzw. hab ich schon!


----------



## addicTix (7. Juli 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Dankeschön! Hab ich mit Sichrheit bzw. hab ich schon!



Läuft dein Ding noch wie's soll ?
Hab auch vor mir den Rog Swift zu holen, bin aber unsicher was die Fehlerquote betrifft.
Man ließt ja schon häufiger darüber, dass z.B. die Schrift unscharf wird oder das Panel ausfällt bzw. iwelche Linien aufweißt usw.
Jedoch sind viele dieser Beiträge noch 2014 entstanden, hat sich das mittlerweile geändert durch neue Revisionen usw. ?


----------



## chischko (7. Juli 2015)

Also bei mir läuft er super und nach wie vor erachte ich ihn als eine perfekte Ergänzung zu meinem bescheidenen Setup!


----------



## redcorvidae (15. Juli 2015)

@chiscko Welches Kabel hast du dir geholt?


----------



## chischko (15. Juli 2015)

CSL - 2m Ultra HD Displayport 1.2v auf Displayport: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## addicTix (22. Juli 2015)

Hey chischko, hab jetzt seit ein paar Tagen auch den Rog Swift und find ihn eigentlich ziemlich geil so von der Ausstattung ( 1440p, 144Hz, Gsync etc. )
Jedoch sind mir, vor allem bei schnellen Bewegungen z.B. in Shootern aber auch in so Games wie GTA V, Vertikale Linien aufgefallen . Diese sind auch auf dem Desktop z.B. in der Taskleiste zusehen
Hast du sowas auch schon bemerkt ?
Vor allem wenn man die Hz Zahl runter stellt sieht man diese noch viel extremer, bei 24hz ist es ganz schlimm, bei 144hz sieht man sie deutlich weniger aber man sieht sie noch.
Es stört schon ziemlich stark finde ich, vor allem da er sonst eigentlich ziemlich perfekt ist für mich.
Ich bekomme zwar Morgen oder Übermorgen einen neuen Swift, da mein jetztiger einen Pixelfehler hat, aber wäre doch gut zu wissen ob es sich bei diesen Vertikalen Linien um ein generelles Problem vom Swift handelt ( Technisch bedingt z.B. ) oder ob es doch ein Defekt ist.


----------



## chischko (22. Juli 2015)

Einpacken und zurückbringen... bei mir is sowas nich! Da hast du definitiv eines der relativ häufigen Mängelexemplare.


----------



## addicTix (22. Juli 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Einpacken und zurückbringen... bei mir is sowas nich! Da hast du definitiv eines der relativ häufigen Mängelexemplare.



Also wenn du jetzt deine Hz Zahl auf dem Desktop von 144 auf 24Hz stellst, dann siehst du keine Vertikalen Linien in der Taskleiste ? 

Und was meinst du genau mit häufigen Mängelexemplare, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch das der nächste auch solche Probleme hat  ?
Ich dachte eigentlich das die Probleme so langsam weniger werden sollten, denn immerhin ist das Teil knapp 1 Jahr aufm Markt und da hätte sich doch was in der Produktion tun müssen


----------



## chischko (22. Juli 2015)

Das QM System bei den PG278Q scheint nen echter Fall für die Tonne zu sein. Nein ich hab solche Linien nicht. aber kann gerne mal ausprobieren, ob es bei 24Hz auftaucht. Gerade bin ich nicht zu Hause und kann erst Ende der Woche wieder an meinen großen Rechner. Tu mir bitte einen Gefallen: Schreib mri ne kurze PN, dann krieg ich ne E-Mail und dann denk ich am Freitag dran mal eben die Frequenz raus und runter zu setzen und zu schauen, ob sich da was tut. Ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass es sich hier im einen Fehler bei deinem Monitor handelt.


----------



## addicTix (22. Juli 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Das QM System bei den PG278Q scheint nen echter Fall für die Tonne zu sein. Nein ich hab solche Linien nicht. aber kann gerne mal ausprobieren, ob es bei 24Hz auftaucht. Gerade bin ich nicht zu Hause und kann erst Ende der Woche wieder an meinen großen Rechner. Tu mir bitte einen Gefallen: Schreib mri ne kurze PN, dann krieg ich ne E-Mail und dann denk ich am Freitag dran mal eben die Frequenz raus und runter zu setzen und zu schauen, ob sich da was tut. Ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass es sich hier im einen Fehler bei deinem Monitor handelt.



Erledigt  
Ich hab aber auch immer Pech mit Elektronik.
Hatte schon 4 Fernseher, deren Panel alle nach 1-2 Jahren kaputt gegangen sind ... 
Dann hatte ich den BenQ XL2720Z gekauft, dessen Panel direkt von Anfang an einen ab hatte ( also es war fleckig, backlight bleeding, gelbstich etc. ), jetzt beim Swift nen Pixelfehler und eben das Linienproblem ( + weitere Probleme siehe HIER )
Echt unnormal, man könnte meinen ich wäre in dem Fall vom Pech verfolgt.


----------



## Dedde (23. Juli 2015)

wo habt ihr den monitor gekauft? ich möchte ihn bei mindfactory bestellen


----------



## addicTix (23. Juli 2015)

Dedde schrieb:


> wo habt ihr den monitor gekauft? ich möchte ihn bei mindfactory bestellen


Gefunden auf Otto.de


----------



## chischko (23. Juli 2015)

Ich hab ihn bei nem kleinen guten Laden in München gekauft. War auch besser so als zu bestellen, den die haben ne relativ entspannte und kompetente Serviceabteilung.


----------



## addicTix (23. Juli 2015)

So.
Neuer angekommen, keine Pixelfehler.
Die anderen Probleme sind aber immer noch vorhanden.


----------



## hiighsociety (24. Juli 2015)

Dann liegt es doch ganz klar am Panel.. schick den auch zurück und warte bis Ende September wenn der PG279Q mit einem IPS Panel erscheint.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juli 2015)

Wie kann es am Panel liegen, wenn andere das Problem nicht haben?


----------



## chischko (24. Juli 2015)

So also ich hab es mal ausrobiert und ich hab keine Probleme mit egal welchen Frequenzen... also zumindest nicht die die du beschrieben hast. Wo genau treten die denn bei dir auf und wann?


----------



## LiFaD1203 (24. Juli 2015)

Schau mal in den anderen Thread. Habe auch mal ein Foto davon gemacht, da bei mir das mit den vertikalen grünen/pinken Linien auch auftritt. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/398289-asus-rog-swift-defekt-2.html


----------



## Sebbi12392 (25. Juli 2015)

Ich Klink mich hier mal geschwind ein. Bei meinem Rog Swift ist mir aufgefallen das in letzter Zeit öffter ohne ersichtlichen Grund der Bildschirm einfach schwarz wird "kein Signal" dein steht und er nicht mehr reagiert. Muss dann neu starten und dann gehts wieder. Is des ein bekanntes Problem beim Swift? Der scheint ja so einige zu haben.
MfG


----------



## addicTix (25. Juli 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> So also ich hab es mal ausrobiert und ich hab keine Probleme mit egal welchen Frequenzen... also zumindest nicht die die du beschrieben hast. Wo genau treten die denn bei dir auf und wann?



Also bei niedriger Hz Zahl sieht man diese Vertikalen Linien bereits auf dem Desktop in der Taskleiste, bei 144Hz eher weniger.
Aber man kann sie auch mit 144Hz sehen, und zwar dann wenn sich auf dem Monitor was bewegt. Spielt man also Spiele, dann sieht man diese Linien
Diese Linien kann man komischerweise auch in der response comparison von tftcentral sehen: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/asus_rog_swift_pg278q/response_comparison.jpg
Schau da mal aufs Ghosting, da sieht man eindeutig solche Vertikalen Linien.
Jedoch muss ich sagen, wenn man jetzt auf dem Desktop was hin und her schiebt ( auch bei 144Hz ) dann entstehen diese Linien auch

Vor dem Swift hatte ich ja den XL2720Z von BenQ und da gabs solche Linien nicht.
Das kann man auch wieder in der response comparison von tftcentral erkennen: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/benq_xl2720z/ama_comparison.jpg



Ich bin mir echt unsicher im Moment... Ich mag den Monitor eigentlich. 1440p + 144Hz + Gsync + 8 Bit TN Panel... Sieht einfach toll aus. Auch der Instant On und das Design vom Swift ( also der dünne Rahmen und die Tatsache, dass das Display nur ca 1-2mm ins Gehäuse eingelassen wurde ) sind einfach genial.  Aber die Linien machen das irgendwie kaputt.
Bin echt am überlegen ob ich nicht wieder zum XL2720Z wechseln soll... der hat zwar nur 1080p, 144Hz und ein 6 Bit TN Panel, aber dafür auch nicht diese nervigen Linien.

Also es geht mir beim Swift hauptsächlich um die Vertikalen Linien, die stören mich am meisten.
Hätte ich diese nicht bzw. der Monitor ( weiß ja nicht ob das normal beim Swift so ist, nur das es nicht jedem auffällt usw. ) wäre das der beste Monitor den ich je hatte...


----------



## chischko (25. Juli 2015)

@Sebbi: Klingt mir eher nach nem Absturz seitens des Rechenknechts, nicht nach nem Monitorproblem. Ich kenne das Problem nicht bei meinem. 

@addic: Als ich hab mir die Bilder und auch die hier verlinkten Videos mal angesehen und muss gestehen, dass mir sowas erst mal gar nicht aufgefallen ist und ich musste schon SEHR genau hinschauen. Ich denke das hat mehr was mit fehlerhafter Skalierung der GPU bzw. damit, dass WQHD halt so nen bissl nen Exotenformat ist und nicht jedes game nativ dafür entwickelt wurde. 
Sei's drum: Es ist störend wenn mal genau drauf achtet und wenn ein Tauschgerät (v.A. ist das ja nicht dein erstes!) keine Besserung bringt dann steig um wenn es dich stört! Mir ist es bisher nie aufgefallen oder vielleicht ist mein Modell davon berfeit oder meine GPU "skaliert" hier besser o.Ä.

Edit: Bin gerade nochmal wie geistig beschränkt vor meinem Desktop gesessen und habe staunend paar Ordner/Verknüpfungen/Objekte auf nem erst weissen, dann schwarzen Hintergrund und dann vor meinem Hintergrundbild hin und her geschoben um was entdecken zu können und: nix! Keine grünen, line, pinken oder braunen Linien wo sie nicht hin gehören. Hab auch nen 4K Film laufen lassen in Fullscreen: nix und dann noch einen runtergeladen und den in nem Fenster laufen lassen udn schnell hin und her bewegt: nix. 
Entweder bin ich blind oder habe Glück mit meinem Exemplar!


----------



## addicTix (25. Juli 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> @addic: Als ich hab mir die Bilder und auch die hier verlinkten Videos mal angesehen und muss gestehen, dass mir sowas erst mal gar nicht aufgefallen ist und ich musste schon SEHR genau hinschauen. Ich denke das hat mehr was mit fehlerhafter Skalierung der GPU bzw. damit, dass WQHD halt so nen bissl nen Exotenformat ist und nicht jedes game nativ dafür entwickelt wurde.
> Sei's drum: Es ist störend wenn mal genau drauf achtet und wenn ein Tauschgerät (v.A. ist das ja nicht dein erstes!) keine Besserung bringt dann steig um wenn es dich stört! Mir ist es bisher nie aufgefallen oder vielleicht ist mein Modell davon berfeit oder meine GPU "skaliert" hier besser o.Ä.


Ja ich hab in dem Bereich schon echt Mikroskops-Augen. Ich seh solche Sachen einfach sofort. 
Und was meinst du mit Fehlerhafter Skalierung ? Meinst du das man mit einer anderen GPU solche Probleme nicht hätte ? Das würd mich jetzt mal brennend interessieren... Denn wenn's an der GPU liegt, dann würd ich den Monitor definitiv behalten, denn die GPU wird sowieso bald aufgerüstet.


----------



## hiighsociety (25. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wie kann es am Panel liegen, wenn andere das Problem nicht haben?


Naja deins ist halt nicht mit Fehlern versehen wie seins.. deswegen sagte ich es lege am Panel.. an was denn sonst ?


----------



## JoM79 (25. Juli 2015)

Meiner hat ähnliche Probleme, aber nicht jeder PG28Q hat das.
Also liegt nicht am Panel ansich, sondern eher an der Firmware, der Ansteuerung des Panels oder das einzelne Panel ist defekt.
Eventuell meintest du ja letzteres.
Als letztes würde mir das Kabel einfallen.


----------



## MisterMaa (27. April 2016)

Ich habe jetzt das selbe Problem. Leider hab ich bereits einen neuen Thread eröffnet weil ich den erst jetzt via Google gefunden habe. und zwar hab ich auch nur die Möglichkeit 85hz anzuwählen. ich hol mir heut mal ein neues kabel, dann schau ich weiter.
Recherchen haben ergeben das es u.a noch an der GPU oder an der Steckerleiste liegen kann. ich probier alles mal aus und wenns ned klappt geb ich ihn zurück.
Frage zur Rückgabe. muss ich direkt über Asus gehen und ein Online RMA machen oder ihn an den Händler zurücksenden ?


----------



## chischko (27. April 2016)

Ab an den Händler zurück, wenn es nicht geht.


----------



## MisterMaa (10. Mai 2016)

so ich hab jetzt mal ein neues Kabel getestet und die Stecker Leiste getauscht. das hat keine Abhilfe geschafft. 

 Was ich aber Festgestellt habe: Wenn ich den Monitor an einen anderen Rechner packe mit DVI und Ihn dann wieder an den ursprünglichen Rechner hänge mit DP, wird der Monitor neu initialisiert und mit 144hz betrieben. Sobald ich aber ein Spiel starte, das mit mehr als 60 hz läuft, kommt die "no Signal" Meldung ODER das spiel startet in 1024x768. 
 wenn ich dann den rechner Neustarte ist alles wieder auf 85hz. Extrem seltsam. Hat jemand einen Tip was das Problem sein könnte? Zudem wird der Monitor relativ warm zbsp. auf dem Asus-Logo unten am Bildschirmrand.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (11. Mai 2016)

> Wenn ich den Monitor an einen anderen Rechner packe mit DVI


Du weißt aber schon, dass der Swift nur über einen DP verfügt? Zeig mal bitte deine NV-Systemsteuerung (Anzeige) als auch ein Bildchen von der Systemsteuerung/Anzeige (erweiterte Einstellungen) & dann kann ich vielleicht mehr sagen.
Ansonsten, falls noch nicht geschehen, installiere Dir für deinen Swift den Monitreiber & wenn alle Stricke reißen, dann ab zur RMA bzw. leite eine Reklamation ein.


----------



## MisterMaa (11. Mai 2016)

sorry ich hab da was falsch geschrieben. ich habe einen anderen Monitor mit DVI an meinem Rechner angehängt. Einfach um einmal einen anderen Monitor zu Initialisieren. mittlerweile hab ich noch weitere checks gemacht. Ein Freund hat den selben Monitor. Er hat das Problem nicht. Sobald ich meinen Monitor an seinen Rechner angehängt habe, trat das selbe Problem auf. Das lässt eindeutig auf den Monitor schliessen. Ich ruf morgen mal meinen Händler an wie das mit der Rep. genau laufen soll. Mir ist noch nicht ganz klar mit welcher Verpackung/Dämmung ich das ding zurücksenden soll??? Muss ich auf der ASUS seite noch ein RMA machen oder reicht die Abwicklung über den Händler.

die Bilder hab ich noch angehängt


----------



## chischko (11. Mai 2016)

Puh bzgl. Verpackung etc. bin ich ehrlich gesagt etwas überfragt aber soweit ich weiß kann der Händler verlangen, dass die OVP dabei ist und wenn nicht einen Restbetrag einbehalten. ... i.d.R. sind die Händler da aber kulant und verzichten auf sowas. Es geht ja um das Gerät. Dein erster Ansprechpartner sollte erstmal der Händler sein und dann wirste schon sehen... entweder wird er ihn einschicken oder selbst nen Check machen.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (12. Mai 2016)

> Das lässt eindeutig auf den Monitor schliessen...


Das würde ich auch sagen. Falls Du auch mit dem Turbobutton vom Swift die Hertzfrequenz nicht erhöhen kannst, dann liegt wohl eindeutig ein Defekt vor.
Ansprechpartner bleibt eigentlich dein Händler, welcher den defekten Moni jedoch auch "nur" zu ASUS weiterleitet. Schneller & ohne "Zwischenschritt" könnte eine RMA jedoch auch über ASUS erfolgen, daher würde ich erst mal diesen Weg wählen.
Zur Verpackung ...Wenn Du diese nicht mehr hast, dann ansprechen & ggf. lässt sich der Moni auch vor Ort abholen. Wenn Du die Verpackung noch haben solltest, dann stopfe diese mit Zeitungen aus. 
Wünsche einen reibungslosen Ablauf & bei Austausch kannst Dich ja nochmals melden ...


----------



## GEChun (15. Juli 2016)

Hab hier mal ne Rätselfrage:

Aufgrund der Tatsache das mir die 1080 zu teuer ist hab ich eine Übergangs karte gesucht, es ist eine R9 390X geworden.

Nun hab ich aber den Asus Rog SWIFT PG278Q mit G-Sync, der Monitor funktioniert Tadellos. 
Getestet mit GTX 970 vorher.
Nvidia Treiber deinstalliert (mit DDU), R9 eingebaut, PC gestartet es läuft.
AMD Treiber installiert, G-Sync aus (ist ja logisch). Soweit so gut.

Aber der Monitor läuft nur auf 60 FPS, ich kann per Buttons die Hz Zahl nicht mehr verändern.
Über Windows wird mir nun angezeigt der Monitor kann 60 , 85 , 100 , 120Hz.
60 und 85 laufen einwandfrei. Bei 100 und 120 Hz hab ich Aussetzer, 144hz ist gar nicht anwählbar. 
Wisst ihr woran das liegt?

Die Hz Zahl sollte doch unabhängig vom G-Sync Modul sein oder?


----------



## chischko (15. Juli 2016)

Worüber ist der Monitor angeschlossen?

Ja an sich sind die Bildfrequenzen unabhängig vom GSYNC Modul


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juli 2016)

144Hz gingen meine ich nur ab ner Kepler oder Maxwell Karte.
Welches Kabel nutzt du?


----------



## GEChun (15. Juli 2016)

Ich nutze noch das gleiche Displayport Kabel wie mit der GTX 970 die vorher dran war.

Ich steck mal um und nehme den anderen DP Ausgang.

Warum sind die Probleme immer so simple und ich denke so kompliziert...
Jap es ist der DP Ausgang... mit dem anderen geht es einwandfrei bis 120Hz...
Heißt das die Karte hat nen Defekt...?


----------



## chischko (15. Juli 2016)

Hmm von nem Defekt würde ich nun nicht ausgehen... aber evtl. sind die Anschlüsse irgendwie unterschiedlich spezifiziert und/oder anders eingestellt in der Software??... Keine Ahnung!


----------



## Romejo88 (20. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe folgendes Problem mit dem ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q; Ich kann weder in der Nividia Systemsteuerung noch bei den Adaptereigenschaften auf Windows den Montior auf 144 Hz einstellen. Monitor sollte korrekt mit dem mitgelieferten Kabel am Displayporteingang eingesteckt sein.
Ich weiss momentan nicht mehr weiter. Irgendwie habe ich das gefühl das etwas mit dem Treiber nicht stimmt. Im Gerätemanger wird jedoch der Bildschirm angegeben.

Hat jemand eine Idee? Was für Infos braucht Ihr um weiterhelfen zu können?

Vielen Dank für eure Zeit!

Gruss Romejo


----------



## Venom89 (20. November 2017)

Versuche erst einmal eine saubere Neuinstallation des Treibers. Welche Grafikkarte ist verbaut?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------

